# Need Plant ID



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I got this plant at the July meeting and really like its look in my tank. Can anyone tell me what it's called?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ahaha! Mike, you are well on your way to start totally loving this plant. It's very "ivy" looking with the leaves looking very decorative, fresh green and overall "where the mermaids live" look.

Hygrophilla angustifolia.

With CO2 the leaves get huge - easily a foot long, about 1/2 inch wide and with big green veins.

Read about it here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=139

The two "green" pictures are mine. I especially like the macro:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Acanthaceae/angustiifolia.jpg

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Niko. You're right. I do like this plant. Hope it hangs on until I get my CO2 tank started later this summer.

Great pics by the way. I like the bright green veining.

Mike


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

While we are ID'g plants...can someone tell me what this is? A friend of mine from Atlanta sent it to me and I have never figured out what it is. Whatever it is, it grows quite well in my tank. It's a really neat plant that has shoots that develop baby plants. I've also had a few that have voluntarily rooted to driftwood and thrived. Here's a few pictures.

Close up of a leaf.










Some of the baby plants.










Shots of full plant


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aponogeton crispus.

Besides the baby plants it will spread seeds (bean shaped, green, about 1/8" size) and small plants will grow from them. 

VERY beautiful plant if it's healthy like yours. 

--Nikolay


----------

